
Hynix Announces $100 Mil. Investment to Upgrade Eugene, Oregon Facility (2003) - yuhong
http://www.skhynix.com/eng/pr/pressReleaseView.do?seq=1074&offset=
======
yuhong
The anti-dumping duties was imposed just after this I think.

